

Hacker News Kansai: Next Meetup in Kobe, Japan on 31st of May - ekianjo
http://hnkansai.doorkeeper.jp/events/3953

======
ekianjo
Co-organizer here. This is the first time we do the event in Kobe city itself
(last time we were around it was on the outskirts), so we expect this location
to be more convenient for everyone.

We'll have several presentations:

\- How to make (simple) custom electronics (to work with Arduino)

\- Overview of the Open Pandora 1Ghz version, Pocket Gaming Linux Computer

\- Presentation of a couple of new mobile/web apps

\- The making of a Speed Reading application

If you are around on the 31st please join us and we plan for a place to have a
drink after as well.

~~~
Kunlun
Awesome, sound very interesting topics! Are you uploading the presentation
somewhere?

We are organizing the Shanghai Hacker News (come if you want) and are starting
to move to a more formal approach than just drinking beers and speaking
around. I can you have the kind of things that could be good food for
thoughts.

~~~
ekianjo
Yes the presentations are uploaded in Youtube, please check hnkansai.org for
the links :)

------
ZirconCode
I would like to go incredibly. Unfortunately, I'll be flying back home a tad
bit too late. I'm happy to know now though, that this exists. Just a big thank
you for that, for making it exist =)

------
sgdesign
I'll miss this one :( Looking forward to the videos, though!

